# Domain controlller problem in Virtual PC



## chisao101 (May 23, 2009)

I'm a newbie, so please bear with me 

I'm currently doing practice exams for Comptia Network+, having already been certified in A+. 
I am trying to set up a testing environment for my 2272 and 2273 exams that will come after I finish Network+.

Here is my dilemma:

I have set up a domain controller using Windows Server 2003 in a Virtual PC. I ran the Active Directory/domain controller setup on the server OS, so it is now set up as a domain controller. 

I installed WinXP Pro SP3 on another virtual PC and I am trying to join the domain. I used a domain name called "widget.msft" on the server. Whenever I go to join that domain, I get an error message that says, "A domain controller for the domain widget.msft could not be contacted.
Please ensure that the domain name is typed correctly."

I have set up the networking on both vpc's to use my host's internet connection, and a separate "local only" connection for this domain's network. I applied static IP's to the local only network. Everything, as far as I can tell, is set up properly. I just can't get the XP machine to join the domain.

I need to be able to set groups, users, and policies from the server and have them apply to the client XP machine. I also need to be able to share files and folders, and configure the share's permissions.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for any help you may have


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Almost assuredly a DNS problem. I suspect your router is still doing DHCP, which is fine for your test environment you need to statically assign the primary DNS server of your XP machine to point to your domain controller. And you did configure DNS in the server correct?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> I have set up the networking on both vpc's to use my host's internet connection, and a separate "local only" connection for this domain's network.


Your gonna want to rethink this setup.... for the PCs to be hitting the domain you really want this.

Server be AD and DNS server, server to have the the local DNS set to itself or 127.0.0.1
Server have the DNS of the ISP input as a forwarder in DNS.
PC to have the DNS in its connection to be pointed to the servers IP.

You add the other things in there your really getting into advanced networking and you have to make sure you have it setup just right.


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

I never setup a AD and DNS server before, but I do know some about VMware. If you running VMs, you might want to check if the VM's network card is setup correctly and make sure it's communicating with each other. (ping and check the VM console on the network card)
Another thing about AD, correct me if I'm wrong, Did you ran DC Promo command?


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

A few things to check:
1. Can the XP machine ping the server?
2. Is TCPIP on the XP machine configured so that the first DNS entry points to the DNS server on the server? This is required for XP to 'see' and thus join the domain.


----------



## chisao101 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, and I apologize for not getting back here sooner.

Here's where I am right now. 

I started from scratch again, so I installed server 2003. I ran the setup for DC/AD, then the one for DHCP, then for DNS. I once again have 1 server and 1 client on 2 separate virtual pc's. I can ping the client from the server using either IP or hostname, so all is good there. I can ping the server from the client only by IP. I cannot get ping to work using the host name. I get the feeling thaqt there is something I have left out of the DNS setup, but I have never set up DNS before. 

There is a class on the setup of a network in virtual pc coming up in my schedule, but that is a few months away from now. I have asked some people at my school for advice and they all seem to think it's a DNS problem also, yet no one has given me much to go on. I don't want to wait for the class because I want to be ready to take my exams for the classes I'm in. I think I'll have a much better chance of passing if I can set up this test environment at home so I can practice. Also, I like to be ahead of the game if I can, and working on solving this type of problem now will most assuredly help me out later on in the field. 

Thansk again for any help you may have for me on this issue!

Mike


----------



## lazysmurf (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm not a DNS expert, but one way for me to look at computer DNS names is that I open DNS from the administrator tools and open Forward looking zone and go into your domain name that you setup. Inside, look to see if your computer name is in there and if its there, what IP address was assign to?


----------



## chisao101 (May 23, 2009)

lazysmurf said:


> I'm not a DNS expert, but one way for me to look at computer DNS names is that I open DNS from the administrator tools and open Forward looking zone and go into your domain name that you setup. Inside, look to see if your computer name is in there and if its there, what IP address was assign to?


 Well, I found that the problem I had the whole time was some obscure error in the install of DNS the first time. I had forgotten about the error until messing with it for so long. Then I thought, "Oh yeah, there was an error when I installed it!"

I reinstalled everything, just to make sure I got it right. I went ahead and did the DNS configuration, and now everything is connecting great.

So now my question is, how do I get the DC to have a real internet connection through my host computer while still maintaining the same status in my virtual domain. I asked my teacher about it and he said I'm diving in too deep for my skill level, lol. I told him that I'm gonna be ahead of the class by the time we get to all this stuff. I will figure it out, with or without his help, and I will be much more prepared for my exams than the rest of my class.

That's just how I roll 

So anyway, I am guessing that I would use the "Shared Networking (NAT)" for connection 1 and the "Local Only" for connection 2 in my network settings in Virtual PC. Then configure the NAT to obtain an IP automatically and configure the other one with my static settings.

Let me know if you guys have any other ideas on how to do it because so far I haven't had any luck keeping both connections up at the same time. I can either be online with the internet, or I can be online with my server/client.

Thanks!


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

When installing a DC server, you must install DNS at the same time and configure a Forward Lookup Zone for your domain.

To get internet connection, you need to add the ip address of your router to the Forwarder in the DNS settings, then you can resolve name from your domain AND your ISP!


----------



## davidmcq (Jun 10, 2009)

i had a similar problem with the internet connection then realised it was a stupid mistake  you do not need a DNS installed. on your host pc do ipconfig and get your default gateway. Go to the server go to tcp/ip properties: enter your default gateway add in the default gateway section duh  and then enter the same ip address in the preffered dns. It worked for me, might not have read your problem properly so might not help


----------



## chisao101 (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for all your help guys. I have everything working in good order.


----------

